# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [LazyBot] collection of profiles, behaviors and rotations

## bjokke

First post on the forum here.

Because a lot of people are searching for profiles and stuff now that the LB forum is down, I thought it would be a nice thing to do to share my profiles.
The file contains a messy collection of all the files i used untill now.

I'm still searching for a deepholm mining and herb profile. 

Have fun.

collection of LazyBot profiles and behaviours.rar

----------


## QtDemon

Thanks for this, just wish it had more mining and herbing profiles.

----------


## bjokke

Yeah I know it's not much but those were the only profiles i ever needed.

----------


## pkstormx

I need the uldum whiptail herbing one!!!

also a rogue profile!!!

if anyone can give me this i will honestly love you [email protected]!!

----------


## Senio

Still searching for a twilight highlands leather/dragonscale farming profile. Please if anyone has - post it here. Ty  :Smile:

----------


## shawry

here's my collection
I am also chasing a rogue behaviour proflie if anyone has 1, that'd be awesome.

Shawry's collection.rar

----------


## bjokke

Thx for the contribution Shawry. Looking forward to use that Deepholm profile.

----------


## shawry

> Thx for the contribution Shawry. Looking forward to use that Deepholm profile.


no problems, just wish i had gotten more b4 it got shut down

----------


## Senio

I got mine right here. There is a deepholm minig prifle in them, too.

P.S. savage leather/blackened dragonscale profile - highly appreciated.

----------


## bjokke

Thx Senio, will check em out  :Smile: .

----------


## QtDemon

Prentiss Combat Rogue 4.1.0.xml

Here's the combat rogue profile i use. I found it on the lazybot site a while back, works pretty good imo.

Enjoy.

----------


## shawry

> Prentiss Combat Rogue 4.1.0.xml
> 
> Here's the combat rogue profile i use. I found it on the lazybot site a while back, works pretty good imo.
> 
> Enjoy.


thanks mate, i really appreciate it

----------


## pusycat

Very Nice Tank you all

----------


## QtDemon

Uhhh. So i just got my dk to level 73, and the crabs in Howling Fjord are giving not so good exp. A lot of the profiles in the pack have... idk... names only the creator would know? Anyway, where do i go from the crabs in howling fjord? xD I see a Scholzar profile but i think that place is too high for a 73.

What is the profile "xr"?
mt hl?
and mt hy?

Thanks in advance. ^-^

----------


## ZincFling

xr = barrens crossroads?
mt hl = ???
mt hy = mount hyjal?

hope that can help ya

----------


## QtDemon

> xr = barrens crossroads?
> mt hl = ???
> mt hy = mount hyjal?
> 
> hope that can help ya




Hah you're probably right. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## shawry

> Uhhh. So i just got my dk to level 73, and the crabs in Howling Fjord are giving not so good exp. A lot of the profiles in the pack have... idk... names only the creator would know? Anyway, where do i go from the crabs in howling fjord? xD I see a Scholzar profile but i think that place is too high for a 73.
> 
> What is the profile "xr"?
> mt hl?
> and mt hy?
> 
> Thanks in advance. ^-^


So you obviously didn't look at mine because i have 1 titled "sholazar gorilla's 74-77 w ground mount test"

----------


## Senio

so what are mt hy and mt hl really ?

----------


## reapagedk

Shoot me a Pm if u want a Rogue CC I have alot safer than a behavior profile. i also have a few that I'll copy into 1 folder and upload the profiles i use in here.

----------


## thesoup

im looking for a shadow priest behavior can anyone help out?

----------


## yrar

> im looking for a shadow priest behavior can anyone help out?


Also looking for a spriest behavior, would be awesome if someone could link a working one =)

----------


## totalyharry

@lazy people..
make the profiles and CC's urself, aint hard..

----------


## shahharsh2010

cool thanks mate

----------


## Schmidty47

> here's my collection
> I am also chasing a rogue behaviour proflie if anyone has 1, that'd be awesome.
> 
> Attachment 5572


what is the frostbitten profile in there?

----------


## shawry

> what is the frostbitten profile in there?


Honestly, i have no idea :S
it's in my "flying profile" folder so it is most likely a gathering one

----------


## shawry

> im looking for a shadow priest behavior can anyone help out?





> Also looking for a spriest behavior, would be awesome if someone could link a working one =)


There's a shadow priest behaviour in mine.

----------


## rapter

great!!
ty

----------

